# Gerbil acting strange



## AmandaM (May 17, 2010)

Hello My Names Amanda, I am new to this forum I brought two new girl gerbils that are 8 weeks old a week ago from Pets At Home. I have them in a wired cage with three levels and tunnels. They are eating and drinking fine. For the first few days they were very active  and seemed to be settling in fine. However the past four days I have noticed some change. They seem to be less active, Sleeping most of the day and night and seem a little on egde. 

I was wondering if it could be their new home (wired cage) or are they still settling in? I am getting rather concerned now  . We haven't been able to handle them yet, they take treats from our hand sometimes. 

Thank You 
Amanda


----------

